# Brandungsrolle - ich brauch Hilfe...



## headworx2013 (8. Oktober 2015)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde!

 Ich hab ein riesiges Problem....

 Nein - ich suche keine Brandungsrolle (obwohl - wer Tips für gute günstige hat....immer her damit :m)...ich benötige vielmehr jemanden, der entweder noch eine oder zwei *Cormoran Coastal Power CP6000* abzugeben hat, oder aber Ersatzteile für selbige (also *Cormoran Coastal Power CP6000* ) oder aber mir meine reparieren kann.

 Ich habe mir leider das Gewinde des Hülsenritzels (das Messingteil - da wo der Rotator angeschraubt wird) zerwürgt #q...ist nämlich ein Linksgewinde fein M9x0,7. Wenn man's versucht auf Biegen und Brechen rechts draufzuschrauben, dann geht's kaputt...:c

 Ich war mit der Rolle eigentlich super zufrieden; lief schön ruhig, kraftvoll und ist relativ salzbeständig. Ich würde sie nur ungern wegen eines defekten Gewindes wegwerfen wollen. Leider gibt es die Rolle nicht mehr neu und OVP und auch keine E-Teile mehr.

 Wäre sehr super, wenn man mir hier weiterhelfen können würde...#6


----------



## pike-81 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrolle - ich brauch Hilfe...*

Moinsen!
Wenn Dir niemand helfen kann, schau Dir ruhig mal ein paar andere Rollen genauer an. 
Erstaunlich oft sind Einzelteile kompatibel. 
Petri


----------



## Tino (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrolle - ich brauch Hilfe...*

Lass dir das Teil anfertigen und gut ist.


----------



## XDorschhunterX (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrolle - ich brauch Hilfe...*

Ich denke wenn da nichts passt, schreit es wohl nach einer oder gleich einem Paar neuer Rollen.


----------



## Wollebre (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrolle - ich brauch Hilfe...*

versuch einen Mechaniker aufzutreiben der das Gewinde nachschneidet


----------



## looser-olly (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrolle - ich brauch Hilfe...*

was zum teufel hast du da überhaupt dran  rumgeschraubt ?????????


----------



## headworx2013 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrolle - ich brauch Hilfe...*



looser-olly schrieb:


> was zum teufel hast du da überhaupt dran rumgeschraubt ?????????



Die ist mir einmal kurz in der Ostsee verschwunden....#c...also wurden Reinigungs-und Trocknungsarbeiten notwendig....
Hab einen entsprechenden Mechaniker aufgetrieben - der verlangte 35€ für Gewindenachschnitt....|kopfkrat
Nachfertigen sollte wohl ähnlich teuer oder teurer sein....lohnt sich also nicht unbedingt....
An die Sache mit der Kompatibilität der ET untereinander hab ich auch schon gedacht - aber welches Modell würde ggfs. mit meiner Cormoran CP6000 harmonieren?|bigeyes


----------



## Sandbank (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrolle - ich brauch Hilfe...*



headworx2013 schrieb:


> ...
> Hab einen entsprechenden Mechaniker aufgetrieben - der verlangte 35€ für Gewindenachschnitt....



Ja, mensch, du hängst doch an der Rolle. 
Lass es nachschneiden für 35.- und gut.

Eventuell hast du nur den Gewindeansatz versaut. Das knackt dann 2-3 mal mit dem *richtigen* Schneideisen, dann geht es leichter. Verbuch das unter Lehrgeld und angle weiter

Gruß in die Sängerstadt Finsterwalde/Dusterbusch:q!


----------



## doc040 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrolle - ich brauch Hilfe...*

Moin,moin,da sieht man das zu viele Teile ,eben zu viel und aschlecht sind! Ein Markenhersteller hatte mal erwähnt, wir setzen dort Kugellager ein ,da wo es nötig ist! Die in vernünftiger Qualität, das gleiche mit Getriebe,etc. Diese Rollen halten,und da brauch nichts nach geschnitten,ersetzt werden! Qualität kostet halt und brauch nicht runter gespielt werden. Kaufe billig ,dann mehrfach ,oder vernünftig und einmal. Das bedeute nicht 500 Euro pro Rolle, es geht auch schon ab 60 Euro!


----------



## pike-81 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrolle - ich brauch Hilfe...*

Das hat doch in diesem Fall nichts mit der Qualität oder Kugellagern zu tun. 
Der TE hat falsch herum gedreht. 
Nach fest kommt ab.


----------



## doc040 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrolle - ich brauch Hilfe...*

Die Technik einer cormoranrolle unterscheidet sich nun mal von daiwa,shimano,bacota,van steel,usw. Ist auch ein Kostenfaktor. Schon mal in eine 700 Euro Rolle rein geschaut? Da sieht man nicht viel,aber das was man sieht geht auch nicht kaputt! Und ein kleines Salzbad, da braucht man auch nicht gleich komplett Zerlegung machen!


----------



## MarcusS. (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrolle - ich brauch Hilfe...*

Du wolltest nen Tip für ne gute günstige Brandungsrolle? Besorg dir die Shakespeare agility surf kostet zwischen 60 und 70€ und ist echt super für das Geld! Ich habe noch eine Cormoran seacore die in den nächsten Tagen weg gehen soll damit die zweite agility kommen kann. Cormoran baut echt nur noch schrottige Rollen.


----------



## Windelwilli (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrolle - ich brauch Hilfe...*

Ich hab mir mal zwei Kogha Seawave bestellt und werde die mal in der nächsten Woche auf Langeland ausgiebig testen. Allzu viel erwarte ich für den Preis von 45 Euro das Stück zwar nicht, aber lasse mich auch gerne eines besseren belehren. Der äußere Eindruck ist zunächst recht passabel,  auch wenn ich eine Rolle gleich wieder umtauschen musste, weil der Spulenhub nicht funktionierte. 
Jetzt habe ich aber zwei funktionierende Exemplare und der Härtetest findet dann nächste Woche statt.

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------

